
Why Paris Is Going Car-Free for a Day - jchrisa
http://www.attn.com/stories/2905/paris-going-car-free-day
======
informatimago
In 1815, you needed about one hour to go from Paris to Bondy. In 2015, you
need about one hour to go from Paris to Bondy.

Our politicians prefer to revert to 1815, rather than to build modern
infrastructure needed to transform the city into an efficient and modern
environment.

(Now of course, teletransportation might become soon available to the masses
and the problem become mute, but in the meantime, it's a shame that one cannot
travel faster today than 200 years ago; the newly installed and very expensive
trams go SLOWER than autobuses (and bicycles at that)).

